

Show HN: Discover books, movies, apps and songs from your Twitter Feed - satjot
http://scoutfeed.sherlabs.com
Ankit Ranka and I built this for ourselves and it was kind of useful, so we decided to package it up and see if others find it useful too.<p>Ankit is an avid reader, but never new what book to read on the weekend.  I'm always trying to find a new movie on Friday night to unwind.  I usually end up spending 30-45 minutes looking for a movie, and by the time I find one I don't feel like watching a movie anymore!<p>We built ScoutFeed to monitor our Twitter feeds and help us find books and movies that people we follow tweet about.  It turns out people recommend apps and songs on twitter too, so we decided to include those as well.<p>Check it out if you have a second.  We'd love to hear your thoughts on the project and look forward to your feedback after you get your first email.
======
rolandal
I signed up - definitely interested to see what types of discoveries you will
find through my feed.

I agree with getting a small taste right off the bat, maybe as part of the
email confirmation stage? (Where is the double opt-in btw?)

I wonder if you could expand this to include some entry fields on the web back
end where you can specifically select what you want to monitor for?

~~~
satjot
Yea, forgot to do email confirmation. Good idea on combining email
confirmation with initial user satisfaction. Thanks.

------
infinitivium
This is a cool concept. A couple thoughts: the animated guy with the
magnifying glass is actually cool for me; however the yellow highlighted
titles are not. I can certainly appreciate why using bootstrap is a simple way
to dev out a site - but be careful when steering away from the design
decisions made by twitter. They tend to be on point.

------
wushupork
You might want to rethink the design of this site. My first impression was do
I really want to do Twitter auth w/ this site? and then the next thing you
asked for is email. 2 asks for no rewards. I say, put the carrot before the
cart - let me put in my twitter username w/o having to give you anything.

------
michaelbuckbee
This is pretty interesting, the one thing I'd say it could really use is some
more immediacy.

I signed up and now I've got to wait a week for an email and by the time I get
it I'll have forgotten all about your service (or it'll be in my spam).

~~~
satjot
Good feedback. Thanks!

------
tobylane
Things like this (and twitter image viewers like Photofon) are very useful for
getting just the links from a list you don't follow but maybe make. If not
already can you make this work for lists?

~~~
satjot
do many people on twitter use lists?

------
ZanderEarth32
Signing up too. Might save me time trying to send certain things to Instapaper
to remember.

